# HELP: KENSINGTON COMBINATION LOCK <cry>



## macmac

Alright..first off..im an idiot. I admit it.

Now..on to my problem. I was having a heck of a time trying to get my kensington lock to lock. I thought I had set the password up accordingly. I locked it...scrambled the code..went to unlock it..and..NOTHING.

Now my mac has this lock sticking out of it. 

HOW IN THE WORLD DO I REMOVE IT? I tried the master code of 0000 but it doesn't work either. I tried my combo of many times and tried turning the numbers in different directions..but nothing.

I have the KENSINGTON Security lock for netbooks. 

K64588CA


HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELP PLEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAASE


----------



## Ottawaman

Kensington


CONTACT CUSTOMER SERVICE IN NORTH AMERICA
800-235-6708 phone
650-577-0595 fax
Monday - Friday, 8am - 5pm Pacific Standard Time
Contact a representative by e-mail. 
Customer Service home page

Does this help?


----------



## CubaMark

Isn't that the kind of lock that you could open with one half of the plastic fat pen, shoved into the end of the lock? 

Ah, yes... Let Me Google That For You!


----------



## macmac

CubaMark said:


> Isn't that the kind of lock that you could open with one half of the plastic fat pen, shoved into the end of the lock?
> 
> Ah, yes... Let Me Google That For You!


No it is not the same one. He has a keylock. Mine has a combination lock.

I did call Kensington and they said you have to get a locksmith to open it for you and that they would refund the cost of the guy. 

So...Bonus to Kensington on customer service...I did not ask that they cover it..he just offered. I called a few locksmiths but none of them deal with laptop combination locks.


What if I open my MBP case and turn the key lock? Would that work?

Is it difficult to open the case? I have one of the older MBP 17" Intel.


----------



## Paddy

Step-by-step repair guides can be found at iFixit: Apple Mac, MacBook, iPod, and iPhone Repair Parts - find your MBP and then see how difficult it is to take the thing apart. Some are rather difficult, and of course, it depends on how much disassembly you have to do.


----------



## macmac

Paddy said:


> Step-by-step repair guides can be found at iFixit: Apple Mac, MacBook, iPod, and iPhone Repair Parts - find your MBP and then see how difficult it is to take the thing apart. Some are rather difficult, and of course, it depends on how much disassembly you have to do.


Thanks Paddy,

but if I open the case will I be able to remove the lock? Will the K lock slot give me access from the inside of the case?


----------



## eMacMan

It may take a few hours but you can work your way through all the possible combinations.


----------



## rgray

eMacMan said:


> It may take a few hours but you can work your way through all the possible combinations.





> Features
> 10,000 personalized combination codes


That is more than "a few" hours... depending on how the OP's luck is running and those indications aren't good!!


----------



## John Clay

rgray said:


> That is more than "a few" hours... depending on how the OP's luck is running and those indications aren't good!!


I recall those Kensington combo locks taking no more than a few minutes to crack, just by spinning the tumblers with force applied outwards from the computer.


----------



## macmac

Well...I took the computer to the apple store. They were not able to remove the lock as it is built into the bottom casing. They can replace the bottom case at a cost of $214.00...

<sigh>...i am also not having any luck in finding a locksmith who can take care of this type of lock. I think I might just get my thin metal cutting saw and slice the lock off at the entrance. There is just enough space to fit one in there. I'll probably end up scuffing the case..but at this point...it beats spending $214. AND the mac is 3 years old ...wear and tear have taken their toll on the body...so one more scratch isn't going to make much of a difference.


----------



## eMacMan

> I'll probably end up scuffing the case..but at this point...it beats spending $214. AND the mac is 3 years old ...wear and tear have taken their toll on the body...so one more scratch isn't going to make much of a difference.


Let us know how well hardened that bit of metal is.


----------



## Gabbadude

Put a good DVD in your laptop and start from 0000. Before the end of the movie, you should almost be done. Just watch out for finger cramps


----------



## rgray

macmac said:


> I think I might just get my thin metal cutting saw and slice the lock off at the entrance. .





Gabbadude said:


> Put a good DVD in your laptop ..............




NO! No! no! Whoa!!! Way wrong. Sawing the lock is going to create metal filings. You ABSOLUTELY DO NOT want them getting inside with power on. Actually you don't want metal frgments inside at all!!!!! 

If you MUST do this (I wouldn't - I would definitely find any other way), before starting this seal up the computer as tight as you can - masking tape, cling wrap, etc. are your friends - cover all ports, vents, optical drive, vents, battery and seal it shut. Even seal the lock slot as best you can.... And vacuum the crap out of it when done. Do not blow (canned) air in. A single metal particle inside can be electronic death.


----------



## kps

^^^Then use one of these:
*
*


----------



## yoyo

kps said:


> ^^^Then use one of these:
> *
> *


Aaahh The master key


----------



## Greenman

...


----------



## JustAMacUser

macmac said:


> I called a few locksmiths but none of them deal with laptop combination locks


You know what might not be a bad idea: Just take the laptop and lock to a locksmith. Over the phone they probably say no because it's not in their normal field of work. But if you just brought it in, they might look at it (take sympathy on you) and give it a shot. I can't imagine any locksmith having all that much trouble with a combination lock.

It's a lot better than sawing, which could be difficult depending on what/how it's made. Plus that will certainly ruin the appearance of the computer.


----------



## Paddy

+1 to JustaMacUser's suggestion.

Failing that, call Kensington back and tell them you've been having trouble finding a locksmith who can remove the lock and what do they suggest? (where are you located and are there lots of reputable locksmiths to choose from? Someone here might be able to recommend one, if we know where you are)


----------



## rgray

justamacuser said:


> ...... Just take the laptop and lock to a locksmith..


+2


----------



## macmac

Hi all,


I called a number of locksmith companies..None of them have a store..they only do outcalls. I am in Mississauga, Ontario, so there should be a bunch around town....I found one guy who knew of the kensington lock and new how to cut it open to remove even the piece inside the computer.


I can't use Bolt Cutters as the wire isn't the problem. 
I did ask Kensington if they could recommend a company, but they could not.
Thanks for the idea of sealing the mac up. I never thought of that to be honest. I'll get the masking tape out when I call the guy or if I can find someone to take it to.

I am at work and youtube is blocked, but I will check out that link when I get home.

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions


----------



## Kosh

You might also want to look into the "Safes" category or some other categories in the phone book. I know (or knew) of 1 or 2 locksmiths in Ottawa (unfortunately not in your area) with a storefront advertising safes, door locks, etc. But then again, with the economy being bad, maybe some of those have gotten rid of their storefront to save money.

Let us know how things go. We all hoping it goes well for your Mac laptop.


----------



## macmac

*I did it!!!*

HAHAHAHA....


I couldn't believe it...I picked my very first lock....WOW


So I looked at the video that GREENMAN posted. None of the locks they picked resembled mine. The Kensington lock they had was a different model.

Anyhow....in the video they played around with one of the locks looking at resistance.

And I noticed one of my digits (very last one) was really tight to turn. SO I kept turning it until I found a looser turn.

I then went to the number above it. I spun it until I could find the one digit that fell into place the easiest. 

I did the same thing two more times..and voila....it popped. I have no idea how this number got programmed. It certainly was not the number I put in.

Anyhow....now im wondering how safe these things really are. 

Im just glad its out and that I did not have to cut anything.

Thanks for all the tips folks..


Cheers


----------



## Ottawaman

Glad it worked out for you.
Now write down the combination


----------



## macmac

Ottawaman said:


> Glad it worked out for you.
> Now write down the combination


Not even...if a dimwit of a locksmith that I am can crack it....im never using it again. The safest place my mac is....is with ME


Im glad I got it off...but my bottom case is a bit bent outwards as I had pulled it a couple of times...oh well..more battle wounds


----------



## Greenman

...


----------



## gmark2000

There was a video on YouTube that explained how to pick the lock as you did. I tried looking for it but I guess it was removed. It was specifically on the combination cable locks. I'm glad you figured it out.


----------



## gordguide

Well, you managed to fix the problem yourself, which is awesome. I was going to post that these locks are trivial to pick and don't waste your money on a locksmith.

And, now that you know, don't choose these types of locks for you bike.


----------



## jamesB

gmark2000 said:


> There was a video on YouTube that explained how to pick the lock as you did. I tried looking for it but I guess it was removed. It was specifically on the combination cable locks. I'm glad you figured it out.


I think the OP viewed that video, judging from this quote from their post...

_"So I looked at the video that GREENMAN posted. None of the locks they picked resembled mine. The Kensington lock they had was a different model.
Anyhow....in the video they played around with one of the locks looking at resistance."_


----------



## gmark2000

jamesB said:


> I think the OP viewed that video, judging from this quote from their post...
> 
> _"So I looked at the video that GREENMAN posted. None of the locks they picked resembled mine. The Kensington lock they had was a different model.
> Anyhow....in the video they played around with one of the locks looking at resistance."_


No, it was a specific video on this cable lock. The other posted video talks about other combination locks. I remember it because it talked about stuffing folded paper between the lock and the computer and feeling the tension on each number tumbler as you spun them sequentially.


----------



## Orion

Glad you were able to remove the lock. Almost everyone I have talked to about these kind of locks says that they are really only there as a delay / minor deterrent. The hope is that the would-be thief looks at the lock and thinks, "Not worth the time."


----------



## macmac

gmark2000 said:


> No, it was a specific video on this cable lock. The other posted video talks about other combination locks. I remember it because it talked about stuffing folded paper between the lock and the computer and feeling the tension on each number tumbler as you spun them sequentially.


The lock was different. One of the video's was about using the toilet paper....however it worked only on a key lock. Mine is a combination. The other video posted did have a kensington lock, however the button was on the top....my button was on the back of the lock. And the method they used couldn't work on mine (I tried). So the locks were different, but the video did give me ideas.


It's all good...it worked out for the best.


----------



## gordguide

" ... The hope is that the would-be thief looks at the lock and thinks, "Not worth the time." ..."

If the "would-be thief" had practiced, and I don't mean a lot of practice ... a half dozen different locks would be plenty ... that "time" is about 20 seconds. I learned how to do it when I was about 12, and a couple of years ago someone had a similar problem. With zero practice in 30+ years, it took me less than a minute.

The same goes for the combination locks used on lockers; even the better quality "Master" locks. Those take one to two minutes, mostly because the process of spinning the dial takes about 20 seconds itself, and it might take more than one try. There are only two numbers to pick; the third already is useless once you have the first two.

Always get a keyed lock; that way you make the thief bring tools, which he must conceal while traveling, he must use in the open making it obvious what is going on, and which he can be caught with; there is a Criminal Code charge that can be laid if caught with them.

There is such a thing as a good combination lock, but they cost a minimum of 3x as much as an equivalent quality keyed lock. If you paid less than $30 from a locksmith shop, or didn't buy it from a locksmith at all, it's junk.

Don't worry; I was never a thief, even in my misspent youth, but I've always had a fascination with locks and taught myself to pick them when I was a bored teen. Keyed locks are not foolproof either, but few people, even amongst career thieves, know how to pick them.

Of course you can buy tools today that basically pick the key lock for you; all you do is pull a trigger a few times. But those tools are restricted and if you are caught with one without a bona fide excuse, you might be in legal trouble.

All in all, I prefer forcing the thief to use tools; it makes it somewhat easier for them to get caught, even after the fact.

I only use good quality locksets on my home or shop; they come from the locksmith, not Home Depot ;-)


----------

